# Orthostatic Intolerance



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

http://www.meresearch.org.uk/melibrary/pub...s/standing.html Just some really good info for anyone new to orthostatic intolerance (POTS, NMH etc) and ME/CFS. I've only just twigged that my morning blue toes and fingers might be connected to this


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Like you I'm not new to NMH, but I still enjoyed the article. Boy, I really hope they do the promised research, it would be so nice to be able to treat this! My fainting problems are by far my most incapacitating, and debilitating symptoms. I'm glad you posted this! Thanks!


----------

